# Is Permatex Ultra Black Oil Pan Gasket maker okay to use or should I buy $35 tube from VW?? NEED ADVICE



## dtj318 (Jun 3, 2006)

Is Permatex Ultra Black Oil Pan Gasket maker okay to use or should I buy $35 VW Brand?? Im guessing VW sealant is a rip off and this $6 Permatex RTV Silicone will suffice. PLease help


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That should work, but you should be able to find some Dirko or the Victor Rienz sealant some place else other than a dealer.??


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

I use the RTV I buy at Auto Zone. I don't even know what brand it is - but it works all the same in my experience.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

I prefer Hondabond HT over VW's white silicone. I usually have 3 tubes on hand.
Hondabond HT is made by ThreeBond for Honda, the ThreeBond version is 1216E.


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

It depends on which engine you're talking about. I've had great success with permatex anaerobic sealant on the TSI motor, but again it depends on the motor and gasket that you're using the sealant with.


----------

